# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Plišanci

## branka1

Zna li tko prima li još netko, neki dom za djecu, centra, vrtić...plišane igračke?

Imamo hrpu doma koje bismo željeli pokloniti nekome, a ne znam kome. Znam da su svi u zadnje vrijeme malo alergični na te plišance, i u pravom i u prenesenom smislu pa ne znam kamo s njima.

Hvala

----------

